# By the Campfire



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So what are some things, and how do you cook them on the campfire?


----------



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

ha ha I'm really happy you asked this. I was camping a few weeks ago and we had just eaten scones for breakfast and there was a lot of dough left over. Well the person who brought the dough really didn't want it anymore and so they were going to just throw it away. Just then I had the idea to get a string cheese and cover it in the dough. I wrapped that in aluminum foil and then threw it in the coals....Wait a few minutes and.....Coal baked MOZZARELLA STICK!!! It was so amazingly good that all the dough that was left over was used for these and everybody that tried them loved them


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats sounds easy and delicous. I'll have to try that next time I go camping.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

that does sound very good


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

we make pita pizza's.. get a pita cut part of the top off, fill it with sauce, cheese, meats wrap it in tinfoil throw it in the fire for a few minutes.. very tasty!


----------

